# Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

					Astek hat am Montag Klage gegen Cool IT eingereicht. In San Francisco soll eine Patentverletzung verhandelt werden, sofern der Klage stattgegeben wird. Es geht um das Patent, das im Grunde das Konzept der All-in-one-Wassekühlungen umschreibt. Genaue Details, welchen Punkt man verletzt sieht, sind allerdings noch offen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*


----------



## KonterSchock (4. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

warum merken die das jetzt erst??? seit über 2jahre gibt's die Teile schon aufm Markt, ob corsair oder cool-it oder antec, in Prinzip haben alle die Idee von coolermaster , denn coolermaster hatte schon in der p4 Zeit , komplett wasserkühler am Markt, die meisten bekammen es garnicht nicht mit! ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern , googelt mal, coolermaster wasserkühlung, unter Chip.de Lesen.


----------



## VJoe2max (4. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

Es gibt auf dem Kompakt-Wakü Markt eigentlich nur CoolIt Systems und Asetek - zumindest wenn wir hier über relevante Stückzahlen reden . Bis auf die neueste Generation von Coolermaster beziehen die von dir genannten Marken die Teile jeweils von einem der beiden Herstellern. Corsair hat afaik nach der H70 den Hersteller gewechselt - weiß nicht mehr ob von Asetek zu CoolIt Systems oder anders rum. Selbst intel bezieht seine Komakt-Wakü von Asetek. 
Coolermaster wird btw neuerdings von Alphacool beliefert.

CoolIt und Asetek haben solches Zeug aber beide schon viel früher gebaut. Die ersten Coolermaster Kompakt-Wakü (Coolermaster Aquagete) stammte afair auch von einem Fremdhersteller (weiß allerdings nicht mehr welcher) und war zu diesem Zeitpunkt keineswegs die erste auf dem Markt, sondern nur eine der ersten die unter einem bekannten Label vermarktet wurden. Auch schon vor 8 Jahren gab es derartige Kompakt-Waküs von diversen Nischenherstellern. Der Coup das Zeug in den Massenmarkt zu pressen, gelang aber erst als Asetek und CoolIt-Systems bekannte Marken wie Coolermaster, Corsair oder Antec mit ihren Produkten belieferten und diese dann unter deren Labels vermarktet wurden. 

Insofern streiten sich hier die einzigen beiden ernst zu nehmenden Hersteller dieser Dinger. Daneben gibt es allenfalls noch ein paar kleinere, die später auf den Zug aufgesprungen sind.


----------



## KonterSchock (5. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

kluge worte, du weist was @*VJoe2max*!


----------



## VJoe2max (5. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

Das mit den Resellern weiß eigentlich jeder der sich mal über Kompakt-Waküs informiert hat. Abgesehen davon sieht man´s den meisten der Teile auch direkt an aus welchem Fabriktor sie gefahren werden - zumindest wenn man die Original-Produkte der beiden Hersteller kennt. Da macht sich kaum jemand die Mühe die Herkunft zu verschleiern - kostet ja auch bloß Geld. Nicht von Ungefähr sind die Produkte vieler Anbieter bis auf das Firmenlogo und die Verpackung identisch. 

Das ist aber bei Weitem nicht nur im Kompakt-Wakü Markt so. Viele andere IT-Produkte werden ebenfalls nur gelabelt, weil die eigentlichen Hersteller ziemlich unbekannt sind. Wer kennt z.B. schon den weltweit größten Notebookhersteller Quanta? Nichts desto trotz stammen schon seit Jahren ungefähr ein Drittel aller Notebooks weltweit von Quanta. Auch Foxxcon hat ja nur durch die Apple-Skandale und Reportagen über deren Mega-Fabrik in China einen gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad erreicht, obwohl es auch vorher bereits der größte IT-Zulieferer überhaupt war und afaik auch heute noch ist. Bei Herstellern von ATX Netzteilen gibt´s im Konsumentenmarkt eigentlich auch nur drei echte Hersteller (Enermax, Fortron (FSP) und Seasonic). Hinzu kommen nur noch ein paar wenige Nischenhersteller wie z.B. Delta, Etasis, SuperFlower, ToPower, Zippy die aber im Konsumenten-Markt kaum oder gar nicht auftauchen und daneben stückzahlenmäßig große Hersteller im OEM-Bereich, deren Produkte man aber nicht im Laden oder Onlineshop zumindest nicht unter Ihrem Namen kaufen kann. All die anderen im Konsumenten-Markt bekannten Netzteilmarken, wie Antec, BeQuiet!, Corsair, Coolermaster, Cougar, Sharkoon, Xilence, und wie sie alle heißen, verkaufen ebenfalls nur Produkte weiter, die von einem der drei oben genannten oder von unbekannten OEM-Herstellern wie ChannellWell, HEC, Sirtec, etc. hergestellt werden. Eine eigene Netzteilproduktion sucht man bei diesen Marken jedenfalls vergebens. 
Auch bei Grafikkarten fallen die allermeisten vom selben (unbekannten) Band in China - nur seltene Sonderbestückungen, Kühler, Aufkleber, mitgeliefertes Zubehör und Softwaredreingaben unterscheiden die meisten Grakas voneinander. Auch da gibt´s nur wenige Marken die zumindest teilweise selbst produzieren. 

Im PC-Bereich sollte man sich also allgemein nicht von Markennamen blenden lassen - es steckt meist nicht viel dahinter außer gutes Marketing . Wer sich jedoch informiert, kann durchaus Schnäppchen machen, indem er von günstigeren Marken gelabelte Produkte kauft, die aber von hochkarätigen Herstellern stammen - oder indem man einfach Marke Marke sein lässt und das kauft was den eigenen technischen Anforderungen am besten genügt, ohne auf belangloses Marketingeschwafel hereinzufallen. Dazu muss man aber bei vielen Produkten bisschen Hintergrundwissen oder Erfahrung haben. 
Bei Netzteilen würde ich mich z.B. aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung heraus eher bei einem der echten Hersteller bedienen. Marken die das Zeug nur zum Weiterverkauf besorgen und mit eigenem Design oder Aufklebern ausstatten lassen, sind oft mehr auf den höheren Gewinn erpicht, als darauf hochwertige Bauteile einsetzen zu lassen. Wer nicht selber herstellt hat halt in der Regel auch weniger Ahnung vom Produkt.

Aber das nur am Rande -> back to topic...


----------



## KonterSchock (5. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

wau, hab ich so noch nicht gewusst.


----------



## Sysnet (8. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

Jup, Joe hat mal wieder völlig recht und ich stimme in allen Punkten zu.

Netzteile: echte Marke oder Label? Die Vergleichsliste der wahren Produzenten 2011 : Über Hersteller, Designer und Etikettenkleber


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> warum merken die das jetzt erst??? seit über 2jahre gibt's die Teile schon aufm Markt,



Ausführlicheren Meldungen anderer Seiten zu Folge wurde das von Asetek vor Jahren beantragte Patent erst jetzt bewilligt. Während des Prüfvorganges konnte man natürlich nicht klagen, jetzt gilt es rückwirkend seit dem Zeitpunkt der Beantragung.



> ob corsair oder cool-it oder antec, in Prinzip haben alle die Idee von coolermaster , denn coolermaster hatte schon in der p4 Zeit , komplett wasserkühler am Markt, die meisten bekammen es garnicht nicht mit! ich kann mich noch gut dran erinnern , googelt mal, coolermaster wasserkühlung, unter Chip.de Lesen.



Ich könnte mich an keine geschlossene, wartungsfreie Lösung mit Radi+Kompatkeinheit von Coolermaster erinnern. Die hatten iirc eher 5,25" Einschübe nach TT-Vorbild. Am nächsten an heutige Kompatkwaküs kämen noch die 1-2 Versuche an, eine komplette Wakü in einem Towerkühler zu integrieren.
Davon abgesehen ist Asetek auch schon verdammt lange am Markt. Glaube den ersten Dell XPS mit Kompaktwakü gab es schon zu späten Pentium D Zeiten und bereits davor hat Apple in den MacPro mit sowas rumgespielt.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hinzu kommen nur noch ein paar wenige Nischenhersteller wie z.B. Delta, Etasis, SuperFlower, ToPower, Zippy die aber im Konsumenten-Markt kaum oder gar nicht auftauchen



SuperFlower ist afaik auch nur die Marke eines anderen Großhersteller und Etasis gehört iirc zu Delta (welcher auch DER große Hersteller im OEM-Bereich ist, neben FSP). Sind also eher noch weniger.
Ähnlich düster dürfte es auch bei Gehäusen aussehen - man muss sich nur mal an Stelle der Bling-Bling-Fronten die Chassis angucken. Ein Ei wie das andere.


----------



## VJoe2max (12. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> SuperFlower ist afaik auch nur die Marke eines anderen Großhersteller und Etasis gehört iirc zu Delta (welcher auch DER große Hersteller im OEM-Bereich ist, neben FSP). Sind also eher noch weniger.
> Ähnlich düster dürfte es auch bei Gehäusen aussehen - man muss sich nur mal an Stelle der Bling-Bling-Fronten die Chassis angucken. Ein Ei wie das andere.


 
Soweit mir bekannt, ist nach wie vor SuperFlower eigenständig und keine Marke eines andern Herstllers. Gibt´s auch schon ewig auf dem Markt. LC-Power ist ne Marke - vllt. verwechselt?
Was Etasis angeht kann es sein, das die inzwischen von Delta geschluckt wurden. Dann hab ich das nicht mitgekriegt.

Bei Gehäusen gibt´s definitiv einige Beispiele wo das so ist - sogar ziemlich dreiste. Billige Intertech OEM-Teile sind z.B. mit etwas Dämmung als massiv überteuerte Siltentmaxx Gehäuse auf dem Markt. Auch Corsair bekommt die Gehäuse vor irgendeiner Klitsche - hab das erst vor kurzem bei meinem Corsair Carbide 500R festgestellt. Das hat 90% Gleichteile wie einige Gehäuse anderer Marken und Corsair ist damit nie erster auf dem Markt.


----------



## Sysnet (21. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

Man schaue sich mal das Thermaltake VHB600BWS und das Cougar 98R9 sowie den damaligen Erazor von Medion an.  Alles genau das Gleiche, nur mit anderer Aussenhaut. Ebenso kamen einige Themaltake-NTs von HEC\Compucase. Bei Kühlern (DeepCool=Alpenföhn u.s.w.) oder Mainboards geht das Ganze weiter. Schaut mal von unten auf euer Board - steht auch ziemlich häufig Foxconn drauf. Allerdings ist es da noch etwas anders soweit ich weiß. Die Teile (Zulieferer) sind hier aber auch meist die selben.

Superflower kannte ich aber auch nur als eigenständigen Hersteller.  Etasis kannte ich allerdings noch garnicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

Etasis fertigt z.B. die aktuellen/guten Passiv-Netzteile für Silverstone.


----------



## Shizophrenic (21. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Etasis fertigt z.B. die aktuellen/guten Passiv-Netzteile für Silverstone.


 
weißt du zufällig wer die aktiv netzteile von silverstone fertigt? besonders bei der evolution reihe wär es mal interessant zu wissen wer dahinter steckt. ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

Nö. Aktive interessieren mich nicht


----------



## laurens (22. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*



> ...das von Asetek vor Jahren beantragte Patent erst jetzt bewilligt.



Genau das ist der Punkt. Viele beantragte Patente sind noch in der Warteschleife. Da kommen noch einige Klagen auf "uns" zu. Wenn sich an dem System der Patentvergabe nichts ändert, dann schustern sich die Firmen gegenseitig über Klagen die Einnahmen zu. Der Kunde zahlt aber am Ende die Mehrkosten. Und kleinere Firmen haben eh das Nachsehen.


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*



laurens schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt. Viele beantragte Patente sind noch in der Warteschleife. Da kommen noch einige Klagen auf "uns" zu. Wenn sich an dem System der Patentvergabe nichts ändert, dann schustern sich die Firmen gegenseitig über Klagen die Einnahmen zu. Der Kunde zahlt aber am Ende die Mehrkosten. Und kleinere Firmen haben eh das Nachsehen.


 
Das ist Wirtschaft.


----------



## Dicken (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asetek verklagt Cool IT: Patentstreit bei Wasserkühlungen*

Ich verstehe diesen ganzen Kram überhaupt nicht. Cooler Master hatte doch schon 2005 eine Kompakt Kühlung mit Patent drausen. Da war Asetek noch mit Kompressor Kühlungen Baden gegangen.


----------

